# Deputy Sheriff Craig Whisenand



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Craig S. Whisenand*
Tazewell County Sheriff's Office, Illinois

End of Watch: Monday, August 10, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 44

*Tour:* 15 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Sheriff Craig Whisenand was killed in a single vehicle crash while responding to a domestic disturbance call in Armington at approximately 10:30 pm.

Dispatchers lost contact with him prior to his arrival to the call. Another deputy located the accident scene just before midnight at the intersection of Springfield Road and Tomm Road, in Delavan. Deputy Whisenand was pronounced dead at the scene.

Deputy Whisenand had served with the Tazewell County Sheriff's Office for 15 years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Robert Huston
Tazewell County Sheriff's Office
101 South Capitol Street
Pekin, IL 61554

Phone: (309) 478-5600

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22566-deputy-sheriff-craig-s-whisenand#ixzz3iXGOK1K9


----------

